

Iraq offers $17,200 reward for killing jihadists - ankitoberoi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-26275434

======
spoiledtechie
I wonder if this will lead to more killing of just an innocent person.

I want more money and need money for my family, so I will kill you and pretend
your a jihadist...

~~~
wavefunction
Or I have my eyes on my neighbor's land...

History is written by the "victors." :(

~~~
dfc
Do you make a sad face for evolution too? DNA is also written by the
victors...

~~~
wavefunction
Naw, evolution gets an Abraham Lincoln ==):-)=

~~~
dfc
In all honesty why would you expect the narrative written by man to be any
different than the narrative written by nature?

------
NameNickHN
Iraqi official: "This is a jihadist?".

Bounty hunter: "Yes, I swear. So are his wife and kids. I have them all in my
care. Where do I unload them? Where can I collect the money?".

~~~
alexeisadeski3
Presumably the Iraqi gov't will punish the ID's of legitimate targets
beforehand.

This needn't be real problematic.

~~~
Zigurd
This is how Guantanamo was filled up with irrelevant people someone bore a
grudge against. We paid a bounty for many of them, perhaps all of them.

~~~
alexeisadeski3
No, I do not believe that it is.

The US didn't have a list already made up. They allowed people to convince
them that so-and-so was a terrorist. Or so I've been told.

Which is exactly the opposite of what I suspect the Iraqi gov't intends to do.

------
allendoerfer
And after all are killed, you have rich well-equipped militants, who are your
next problem …

The human race will never get this.

~~~
alexeisadeski3
You don't think Al Qaeda are rich well equipped militants?

~~~
allendoerfer
So establishing another group is not a problem?

~~~
alexeisadeski3
Well that depends, doesn't it?

Is every armed militia by definition bad? I would say no. But you could
disagree.

~~~
allendoerfer
I would say in most cases. Even if the group itself is stable, economics of
scale kick in and you have cheap weapons everywhere.

A group of armed forces may be a nicer trade partner, buy some weapons and may
protect your borders for you (North Africa), but at which price?

At the end people do not tend to like them and someone has to clean up the
mess. My government currently argues, that we should join the French in doing
so, as we are not Switzerland and the world clearly needs more German
intervention.

------
izzydata
Government is blaming Al Qaeda for unwanted violence. Clearly the solution is
to announce public incentive to go out and cause violence. That will solve
everything.

------
skrebbel
It's not murder if the government pays for it.

------
alexeisadeski3
That Iraq II invasion is retrospectively looking like a better investment
every day!

------
d23
Do they get money for killing themselves?

------
gmays
So, can we cash in on that retroactively?

